# Best Of......2000/2500 size spinning reels



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

We have not had a good knock down, drag out reel battle in a while. So here's your chance.....

Well not really, just in the market for something new. I been sold on the Daiwa Coastal and Exceler series. 

What say the masses......


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya Mike
I am by no means an authority but I bought a Battle 4000 a good bit over a year ago and have since
bought another Battle 4000 and two Battle 2000s. The 2000s have caught many many more fish than the 4000s
since I use them fresh water as well as salt water. The Battle 2000 with 10# braid on a light 7' Mojo inshore is one fun
combo.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry Mike, all my spinners are the new Excelers. Awesome beach reel and decent boat reels. I did get a Battle 8000 for Fathers Day. It landed a pup already


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been pleased with my 2500 stradic, I've caught a lot of salmon and steelhead on it in the rivers here.Caught lots of blues and spanish
on in salt water to.Good reel so far in evey way I've used it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

AL_N_VB said:


> Sorry Mike, all my spinners are the new Excelers. Awesome beach reel and decent boat reels. I did get a Battle 8000 for Fathers Day. It landed a pup already


Your the hi speed ? I got a couple of those but they are a bit too fast for Trouty's


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a few of the OLD abu cardinal 4's and 6's that are great spec. trout reels. Nice and slow retrieve.Had them since the early 70's.Hard to get parts for. Been making my own bail springs for them for the last fifteen to twenty years


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I looked at the new Abu Orra SX reels today. Very smooth and feel pretty good. A good price at $99


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I got a Stradic 3000FI last year for inshore that I managed to get before they sold out when the FGs came out. It is just a 2500 with a larger spool. I have a Slammer 250 that I’m not that crazy about. I have a Slammer 350 for inshore that I like better. I have a Penn Battle 4000 also that I really like, but I’m not sure what Battle size would match up to a Daiwa 2000 or 2500. 

I have Daiwa reels for fresh water and they’re excellent. A Team Daiwa Advantage 2500 that they sadly discontinued and it is a nice reel. And I have a Fuego 2500 which speaks for itself. But those never go to the coast. I don’t have or used the Coastal or Exceler


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have had a number of the TDA's and they were great. The Coastal is the same reel with a couple less bearings I think. The JP TDA's were better than the Taiwan models.


----------



## mote1977 (Jun 7, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> I looked at the new Abu Orra SX reels today. Very smooth and feel pretty good. A good price at $99


I have 4 of the Orra's and I love them. They are great reels. Really lightweight and smooth.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

mote1977 said:


> I have 4 of the Orra's and I love them. They are great reels. Really lightweight and smooth.


What size do you have ???


----------



## mote1977 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a 20, 2 30's, and a 40. They are my go to freshwater reels. The 30 size is my favorite all around.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

2000 series battle.. It's caught small cobes (one was a keeper),spainish,bluefish,pups,smallmouth,largemouth and other freshwater stuff,flounders,specks,bluefish,small jacks,triggers,nice seabass.. Drag still works flawlessly,still reels smooth.. 8lb crystal fireline on it from pier,surf,and boat,can't complain about it at all....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> I looked at the new Abu Orra SX reels today. Very smooth and feel pretty good. A good price at $99


I was looking at those the other day .... they described them as a step down from the Revo's


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

How about the Daiwa Ballistic spinning ? Anyone used these yet ?


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Love my conquer, battle, and sargus reels. Also have an abu soron and a fuego, but without a doubt the best inshore spinners that I have are my okuma V systems in size 15 & 20. Outstanding for specs. and slot-pups


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I agree with Al but not the high speed series. The Coastal seris have been discontunued. To bad they where good reels.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fishman said:


> I agree with Al but not the high speed series. *The Coastal seris have been discontunued*. To bad they where good reels.


may be so but they will be available for a long time.....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mike you are rite but not from Daiwa and not many new ones are in shops rite now. You will find plenty of used ones out there good luck.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

True but.....1. none of us fisherman buy straight from Daiwa because of pricing, 2. their are still 10's of 1,000's of them still in stores and 3. just cause there not listed does not mean they are all gone. Shoot the Tierra has been discontinued for a couple years and you can still get all the new ones you want.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

1	You are rite about not buying straight from Daiwa not sure that you could any ways
2	I’m sure you could find some but I’ve not found any in my area
3	Yes true the question would be where


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> How about the Daiwa Ballistic spinning ? Anyone used these yet ?


I have one, it's a nice small reel but like I've said it comes with some concerns it's a chinese made reel and I can see some flaws in the finish, that being said its got a very nice drag. I may have ruined my perception of reels thou as I have several stellas in small to large sizes


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Josh. I have looked at them hard and concour with you. To be honest I have just about decided to go with the Fuego.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

A very good but not too talked of reel is the daiwa bradia, it's a japanese made reel designed for the jdm market but some came to the states, I have one. Its very smooth, and the quality of the reel is great, with a fantastic price point. Its on one of my back-up rods. My current line-up is this, Stella fe 3000, daiwa ballistic 2500, shimano stradic ci4 3000, daiwa bradia 3000, and a daiwa coastal 2500. I'm considering picking up one of the new daiwa certates but i'd like to get my hands on one first. From what I can tell its basically a ballistic with a few more bearings and daiwa mag oil


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Stradic c4 or a Stella IMO


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Even thou I have a Stradic Ci4 I most likely would not recommend it or buy another. If money were no option I would highly recommend the stella, however it is a high maintenance reel, you need to take care of it and rather for the amount of money you spend on it, you feel compelled to take care of it. As I was discussing with a friend the sustain fg is a great reel, it's a step down from the stella but a nice jump from the stradic fj, the problem is most people will never be able to tell the difference between the two reels and for the extra money it can't be justified. Therefore the Stradic fj would be my choice. I have a daiwa certate on the way and I'm interested to see how it compares to the stella and more importantly how much better it is than the ballistic if any.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Got the certate..its an awesome reel, much "smoother" than the ballistic, and if this makes sense less of a plastic feeling


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If daiwa could redesign and combine the SS and the BG with IAR, this would be an awesome reel for around 100.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have looked hard at them Josh. Also looking at the Caldia.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Caldia look nice, basically a silver certate


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think you will regret the Feugo I've been Abusing mine for years . To be honest with you.You threw my reel I bought in 2006 I've only had it apart once the guide roller maybe three times. Very low maintenance reel. Other than tripping the bail like I mentioned I have No complaints.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

All my go-to small reels are also Shimano. Not Stellas/Stradics/Sustains, or even Saharas though.

FX2500FB. $14.99, and the only required maintenance is putting line on.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to say I love my Saharas, great a little real and at about $50 each. I love my Shimanos


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

where are you buying $50 saharas? i would say buy the most expensive shimano you can afford. i have found shimanos are in general easier to completely break down than daiwas from my limited experience, the non-saltwater ones take some maintenance but if you know how to do it and don't mind they are great reels...


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the Daiwa Sweepfire series of reels. for 14$ its worth the money to pick up a few. I dont feel too bad dunking them or losing them if I flip my kayak. Lost 200$ in reels last year in HI by fliping my kayak chasing albacore at the point.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Canon said:


> I love the Daiwa Sweepfire series of reels. for 14$ its worth the money to pick up a few. I dont feel too bad dunking them or losing them if I flip my kayak. Lost 200$ in reels last year in HI by fliping my kayak chasing albacore at the point.


Those thinmgs are the bomb to be so cheap. I love mine. My #1 bait rod


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

For the money...I would say a Penn Battle cant be beat...I have a 2000 two 3000's and a 5000's and they are great reels. Have held up to stripers and flounder so far


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

crumbe said:


> For the money...I would say a Penn Battle cant be beat...I have a 2000 two 3000's and a 5000's and they are great reels. Have held up to stripers and flounder so far


 The drag on them is what I like... Smmoooth,especially for a midclass reel...


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Love my diawa 2500's.......The coastal is a very nice reel and I have a TD pro on my bait rod.....It has caught alot of sea herring, macks, squid and pollack........


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

I have two Excelers , they are an outstanding value.


----------

